# snowy morning



## wackemstackem (Feb 22, 2007)

anybody go out this fine morning, sat one set this morning, had one come within 550yards, couldnt get a good shot


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

didn't get to go out today, we've got 7-8" of new snow right now with more on the way down, be a long hike in to my spots now that all the roads are drifted over, should make for low traffic though, unless the snowmobilers start running them again like they have the last weekend.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

same here and 20-30 mph winds. i bought a red desert howler yesterday and wanted to try it out this morning, maybe the wind will go down this evening.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm goin' out later today. It's a beautiful day, too. Gotta love the snow!


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

i went out this morning and it was really foggy and snowin like crazy, had a bunch howl all around us but didnt get one to come in. oh well i might go out again tonight.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

It would have been a nice day to go out. But with the snow I had to get the cars and yard dug out. And track season starts tomorrow so I had some loose ends to get tied up before tomorrow. Looks like hunting season "might" be over for me! That's what I told the wife anyway.


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

fallguy, you run track?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I ran in HS and college. Now I coach it.


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

cool deal, i run and polevault down here in Louisiana.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice! You gotta be a little crazy to pole vault. :rock:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

LATrapper where do you go to school? I vault at NDSU. How high do you go?

fallguy where do you coach at? I went to Fargo South and my sister is the head Girls coach there.


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

That's what they tell me.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

hunt4P&Y

Lisa is your sister? Sweet! I am the head girls coach up at Grand Forks Central. I competed at Jamestown College, specializing in the steeplechase, or as I liked to call it...hurdles enduro!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Sometimes I run to the fridge for a beer.........if I am really thirsty. :bartime:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I run to the fridge for beer even if I am not thirsty! :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Fallguy said:


> I run to the fridge for beer even if I am not thirsty! :beer:


 :beer: Actually I ran track in high school. I wasn't all that great. I really didn't develope until after high school. My mile time was around 5.25 and my 2 mile was around 12.00.

When I was in the Corps. though I never got anything under a 300 for my pft score. My best time in the 3 mile run was 16.38. I ran anywhere from a 18.00 to that 16.38. Most were around the low 17's.

Probably couldn't do that anymore.......... uke:

*****edited because I can't spell******


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Jiffy

Yeah I would say you certainly developed after HS. I wish I was in the shape I was in even 4 years ago when I was ran two marathons. I need to get my butt in gear!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Fallguy,

Yes she is my sister. I hope to help her out once I get done with college. I tried the steeple one time at a meet. I must say it is a hard race. I also agree with you on that fact that it takes a few loose screws to vault. It is the biggest rush though. When you are free falling 15 feet it is a huge rush.


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

hunt4P&Y
I go to NISH in southern Louisiana. Im a sophomore in high-school and am jumping around 13. last year i was ranked third in the nation for freshman. the season's just starting and im hoping to jump 14' by the end of this year. i also run the 4x4 and my time for that is around a 52.
what about you?


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

well i dont know about falling from 15' but i know that the average person isnt going to allow a 15' foot fiberglass pole rip them off the ground. I love it though.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

What about a 15' freefall after your stand breaks deer hunting  ? Anybody experienced that? I dunno if it'd be more of one of those "ohhhh, crap..." moments or a "weeeeeeee!!!! BANG!" moment... Hmmm... :roll:


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

ineresting alex, very interesting.... :bowdown:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

LATrapper,

Thats awsome, I think I went 12'6 as a freshman in high school. I am A freshman in colege now and jumping in the 15's . It is a rush.

Oh and falling from a treestand 15' up would deffinately be a ohhh $hit moment.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

The only time i run is to get a shot at a coyote


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Brad I think I saw you run that one time into the Lakota Cenex on the way to that coyote hunt. :wink: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I forgot about that time. damn fast food


----------



## rhdeerslayer (Feb 25, 2007)

weasle414 said:


> What about a 15' freefall after your stand breaks deer hunting  ? Anybody experienced that? I dunno if it'd be more of one of those "ohhhh, crap..." moments or a "weeeeeeee!!!! BANG!" moment... Hmmm... :roll:


Yeah I hear ya on that. Fell right about 20 ft when i was 21. I was hot on a "monster" and decided to climb an inviting cherry tree. I had used some screw in tree steps until I could use the limbs to pull myself on up. All was smooth until one snapped. That was a not fun at all. I still got some scars from that one. :eyeroll:


----------



## Sponsy12 (Nov 22, 2004)

Fallguy, my sister and girlfriend both run track out here in good ol' T-town haha. My gf does both the 100 and 300 hurdles so I'm sure you have ran into her before.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I competed in HS against the eldest of the Dewald brothers. Good athletic family. Thompson usually has some good track teams.


----------



## Sponsy12 (Nov 22, 2004)

Yeah, Kyle is one of the coaches here and Tyler, the youngest is a senior this year. That kid is fast, but yeah our 4x400 n 4x200 team was supposed to be really good, but rumor is that a bunch of them aren't going out this year. so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

Brad.T said:


> The only time i run is to get a shot at a coyote


dang right! :beer: 
running is overrated anyways


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Alec, I concur... in fact, I think walking is over rated. We need something like a hover chair, with camo so I can use it for hunting. Or even better, a hover toilet! With a pop-up fridge!


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

don't feel bad brad about having to run to the restroom levi has had to stop many mornings for me at the nearest gas station on the way to our coyote hunting spots and ran as quick as i could without ****tin myself. He could tell alot of stories.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

lol

Awwww the stories!!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Story time! Story time! STORY TIME! ! Lol.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

I love stories..............................I love lamp :lol:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

big_al_09 said:


> I love lamp :lol:


"Anchorman"! Sweet movie!


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

yes phil, i agree completely.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Wow whats up with all the people from Buffalo, MN? I had two college track teammates that went to Rockford HS. One of them was from Buffalo. Maybe you guys knew them?


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

where is the track and field forum? 

I know, I know....... I dont have to read this anymore, and wont


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Gee sorry Fargodawg.


----------

